
Interface magazine takes a look at 37signals' "paradoxical" approach to business - jmonegro
http://37signals.com/svn/posts/2125-interface-magazine-takes-a-look-at-37signals-paradoxical-approach-to-business
======
gbookman
I definitely agree that having "alone time" from your co-workers helps foster
creativity because your mind wanders more when you're not engaged in a focused
discussion.

It reminds me of how Archimedes discovered the principles of buoyancy and
density in the bathtub.

------
InclinedPlane
37signals' approach to business is not at all paradoxical. It represents
little more than tried and true business sense applied to the web. It's only
that we've long been brain washed into thinking that the web is so different
from other forms of enterprise that we've come to think that old style
business models won't work there.

Work in a business you're passionate about, build something that you want and
that people want, charge money for your products, keep your costs low, start
simple, don't overwork yourself, etc. These bits of advice are nothing more
than common sense in the brick and mortar mom and pop business world, yet
somehow they sound like revolutionary, radical instructions when applied to
the web.

~~~
jamesbritt
Often it seems like the Web business world suffers economic autism.

------
wglb
Paradoxical, no. Unconventional, yes. A good article that outlines a
conventional marketeer's view of 37signals' approach.

